# camping with family.



## kelly (Jul 30, 2009)

I like family camping, but sometimes you just wanna go out with your friends and camp. Do you guys know what i mean.


__________


----------



## cuzican (Aug 9, 2009)

I definitly know what you mean. I like taking my wife and kid along....but sometimes I just gotta ditch the family and go with a bunch of drunk rowdy friends and live like pigs for a week or so. (aka our hunting trip ) LOL


----------



## heruide (Feb 12, 2008)

Kelly,

Sorry but I don't know what you mean. My DW is my best friend so I can't not think of going camping with anyone else.... well no one else except for my DGD:yippie:

However, as one other camper said recently "We all have different styles and neither are better or worse - just different."

Ruide


----------



## antigua (Dec 17, 2007)

I do know what you mean but for me, I would love to just camp by myself for a couple of days. Just relax and clear my head. But as you say Ruide, my wife is truly my best friend. Has been for 21 years. Maybe just her and I could get away. But until then, I'll have to deal with a couple of screaming kids that don't want to go to bed at night but yet, by morning, never want to get out of bed. LOL!!!! I love payback!!!!


----------



## eanddrice (Nov 12, 2008)

My wife (also my best friend) and I always try to take at least two trips by our selves per season. Some times you just need that alone time!


----------



## parkachirp (Sep 22, 2009)

My reason for camping is actually to get closer to my family, so camping with friends, though entertaining isn't quite what I camp for. I actually started camping as a means to get my kids more close to nature. My job started a campaign(we are a marketing company) with the U.S. Ad Council and they released a study that said that kids spend about 50% less time outdoors today than they did 20 years ago. This number got me and my family camping A LOT this summer lol.


----------



## samaza (Jun 2, 2011)

Two very different experiences, both have their benefits. I try to get in a good mix of both each year!


----------



## CampinJackFlash (Jun 12, 2011)

I got a mix of both this last weekend. We normally go camping with just our immediate family, my wife, our 2 kids and sometimes my mother-in-law. Some friends organized a small camping trip and invited us. This was our first time out with some fellow adults. All of our children hung out together to give us adults a little break during the day. My children are 18 months and 4 years old, the same as one of the other couples there. Obviously they didn't leave our sight during the day, but we had a little help with that too. One of the other couples had two teenager girls that loved to keep an eye on the younger ones. When the young ones went to bed, we all got our chance to let our hair down around the camp fire. It was a blast! Best of both worlds all at the same time. :thumbup1:


----------



## PhilnJill (Aug 3, 2011)

My wife and I have camped with family and with friends..... we prefer to camp ALONE just the 2 of us. 

we like to set up camp and STAY there but others like to be on the go to shopping centers or attractions..........if we wanted to go shopping we would just go to the local mall and attractions we have enough of that with just a few miles where we live. 

sitting by the fire and cooking over the fire relaxing is our idea of camping. PEACE and QUIET is what we like as we listen to NATURE.


----------



## papasmurff (Oct 8, 2010)

After being in the boy scouts as a boy then leader for a total of about 30 years :smack-head:. I enjoy the peace and quite of just me and the wife oh and the dog. But still do like to go with family and freinds every so often.


----------



## edwinjd (Sep 8, 2011)

I know what you mean. Camping has always been a way for me to escape, relax and gather my thoughts. So every once in a while, I schedule a trip with just my friends, or just by myself.


----------

